# port pulling other port, how to see and disable?



## twilight (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am now compiling gnome2 via ports. I just saw, that it somehow pulled in qt4 :-(

Coming from Gentoo-Linux, I wonder if there is something possible with FreeBSD that is possible with Gentoo:

To have a --pretend Option for a "make install clean"-command to see which ports would get downloaded/compiled/installed, which one would pull in what (dependency) and to see every ports flaggs it would get ../configured with, to have the chance to, say, disable qt4-support in gnome, thus not downloading/compiling/installing it.

Is that possible somehow, because I found it to be very powerful when dealing with big chunks of software on Gentoo.

Also, is it possible to "make config" all of the packages, that would get installed when I issue "make install clean" inside of, say, gnome2-directory? That way you could let compile everything the whole night without having to interupt to select some choices :-( Thats also a thing I miss on FreeBSD knowing it from Gentoo. But maybe I just did not find it, but it is there?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## mickey (Dec 15, 2009)

Most of your questions should be answered in the man page ports(7).

You can recursively configure a port and all dependencies by running `# make config-recursive`. If you want to leave out all ports that already had their options set, try `# make config-conditional`.

Qt4 is definately not a standard prerequisite of gnome2. Maybe you selected some config option that pulls it in?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2009)

Try doing a `# pkg_delete -x qt4`. It should complain that it is in use by some ports. It will list them.


----------



## mickey (Dec 15, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try doing a `# pkg_delete -x qt4`. It should complain that it is in use by some ports. It will list them.



Or `$ pkg_glob -r qt4` will list all ports depending on it. That is, if you have installed portupgrade of course


----------



## phoenix (Dec 15, 2009)

Why use portupgrade tools when the base tools do the same:
`$ pkg_info -rx qt4`
`$ pkg_info -Rx qtx`


----------



## tkjacobsen (Dec 15, 2009)

From man ports:


```
run-depends-list, build-depends-list
                      Print a list of all the compile and run dependencies,
                      and dependencies of those dependencies, by port direc-
                      tory.

     all-depends-list
                      Print a list of all dependencies for the port.

     pretty-print-run-depends-list, pretty-print-build-depends-list
                      Print a list of all the compile and run dependencies,
                      and dependencies of those dependencies, by port name and
                      version.
```

running eg "make all-depends-list" from /usr/ports/x11/gnome2 should give you what you want


----------

